

How mobile networks flunked my summer roaming spend - bensummers
http://blogs.zdnet.com/SAAS/?p=833

======
adrinavarro
It looks like this guy went to Spain, so a few things that may interest you if
you're going to travel there and use data:

There's a virtual operator (simyo, <http://simyo.es>) which offers a
reasonable rate of 1€/first 100mb of the day, 9ct/megabyte after those first
100mb/day, and a cap of 5€ if you don't exceed 500mb in a month (if you use
300mb in a day, you don't spend 1€+0.09*200=18€, but 5€.

Vodafone also offers prepaid internet offers: 1GB for 7 days (19€), 15 days
(29€), 30 days (49€). Locked modem costs 50€, but you can use those cards with
any 3G modem and most smartphones (I tether with a soft-unlocked iPhone).

It's hard to get a SIM card: anonymous SIM cards (even for data traffic) don't
exist there, and it can be a pain to get a pay-as-you-go if you're a visitor
(that's because of the 11M terrorist attacks, yeah, gbye privacy!).

Also, be aware of internet coffees. A good price is 1€-1,5€ for 1h..

Starbucks don't have WiFi, but some McDonalds have it. You have to buy
something (I love McFlurrys!) and ask for a WiFi card (if they have wifi, of
course, you'll see a sticker outside). Just connect to the open Wifi and type
the number that is in the card (that will give you 30 minutes of navigation).

And... good luck!

------
windsurfer
Only $10 per MB? Wow, I wish I lived in europe. Even if you're in your local
calling region, it's $35 per MB here in Canada.

~~~
adrinavarro
With spanish operators, roaming is about 10€ (~15$) for each megabyte... So
3,5€ for each megabyte is "cheap" for me.

Anyway, it's still really-really expensive. And they really could lower the
price, as the home operator (the operator you're roaming with), and not the
"roam operator" is getting most profits from data roaming.

I think Vodafone offers in Europe a rate of 200MB-60€, that's about
0.3€/megabyte. Veredict? Operators have really inflated prices for data
roaming...

... In fact, it wouldn't be expensive (for them) to offer a flat rate of
unlimited (or with a reasonable data limit) mobile internet, at least in
Europe.

But money is money.

